# What is that yellow "stuff" on the belly of my Amano shrimp?



## Zak Rafik (11 Sep 2014)

Hi guys
I just noticed that one of my Amano/Yamato shrimp had this yellow stuff under its belly. 

Are those eggs?

Can someone clarify on this?
Thanks and Cheers
Raffik







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Sep 2014)

It looks like eggs. However the larvae won't survive in fresh water. They need specific brackish conditions to grow.


----------



## Edvet (11 Sep 2014)

yup


----------



## Zak Rafik (11 Sep 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> It looks like eggs. However the larvae won't survive in fresh water. They need specific brackish conditions to grow.



Hi
Thanks for your reply.
Happy to know my shrimps are in good enough health to breed. Sad they won't survive. 

Is this quite common for the Amano shrimps to have eggs while being kept in  freshwater tanks?

How about Red Cheery shrimps? I had just introduced 25 of them into my tank about 2 weeks ago. 

Cheers
Raffik


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Sep 2014)

Yes, adult amanos can get berried in fresh water, not uncommon. Cherry shrimp are fresh water shrimp and give birth to miniature versions of themselves so they'll have no problem breeding.


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Sep 2014)

It is said Amano shrimp larvae need a salt water phase but I'm pretty certain the the shrimp have been breeding in my tank for years now because I haven't bought any new ones since maybe 2005 and yet I still have a mix of juveniles and adults. It's a very well established 120 x 60 x 60 tank with lots of java moss undergrowth etc. that may help keep larvae safe. Larvae getting washed down stream to the sea maybe the ideal breeding scenario in the wild but it really seems it isn't essential for breeding success...


----------



## Yo-han (12 Sep 2014)

A mix of juveniles and adult or a mix of large females and small males. I bet the last! Every time someone mentioned breeding in fresh water, either they thought the much smaller males were young shrimp or they didn't possessed real Amano shrimp. It's simple not possible!


----------



## Chris Jackson (12 Sep 2014)

Could be indeed. I'm just amazed by the lifespan so thought well maybe they are breeding...


----------



## ltsai (13 Sep 2014)

Zak Rafik said:


> How about Red Cheery shrimps? I had just introduced 25 of them into my tank about 2 weeks ago.



They should breed like crazy in a well established tank. Sadly, I can't make them survive in mine. I'm now left with 1 after I bought those 50 pcs/$10 bag.


----------

